# All of my pregnancy enjoyment is gone.



## labmommy

` also in twins forum
Other than my placenta previa the pregnancy with two fraternal boys was going splendidly. No morning sickness, no big weight gain, no cravings, no problem. At 16 weeks we went to the NT scan & bloodwork at MFM- everything came out great. No markers for anything, 1 in 10,000 chance of downs, bloodwork and family history was clean. Went back to 19 week anatomy scan, two boys (yay!), still a complete previa, and brushed off my MFM doctor 26% size discordance between the two boys. He said drink 1-2 ensures/boosts a day to supplement nutrients. Fluid levels were okay according to him, although they were quite different between the two. He said they were still within normal range for how big they were each measuring. Bowel on twin A was lit slightly on scan but he said on its own it is nothing to worry about. 
Last week at 22w3d fetal heart scan (required for ART conceived twins) there was possibly an acute aorta arch in twin A, the smaller of the twins and a bowel that lit up a bit on the scan. Different MFM dr this time, said aortic arch is just differently shaped, blood flow looks normal, we will monitor. Bowel may be echogenic, monitor as well. 
Growth scan Monday 23w3d, 48% size discordance between A & B!!! A is measuring in the 3rd percentile and they are not sure they can find the membrane. Uncertain whether what they think are the kidneys really are the kidneys...and bladder is very small. Can't find any fluid either. May have found membrane but if it's what they think it is, it is kind of shrink wrapping around Twin A who is stuck in an "efficiency apartment" down low in corner of uterus. Bowel is lighting up and aorta arch shape still looking like question mark not candy cane. They call my ob in and sit us down in consult room to tell us they'd like to do an amnio to check for genetic abnormalities but there is no fluid to find or definitely membrane. Scared me with CF or trisomy possibilities. Set me up with pediatric cardiologist for next week to check A.
Next day I my file was transferred to different hospital MFM where they have a Tier III neonatal nicu and are able to accept deliveries from 24 weeks on just in case. THe MFM there redid the growth scan, found the same things, plus the cord on baby A is wrapped around his neck TWICE! and there is a band of amniotic fluid connecting his elbow to his knee. This may mean amputation or just deformaties, not sure yet. No fluid to be found. He prepared us that A probably has a lethal disorder and will die or "succumb" on his own soon. A weighs 11 oz, B 1 lb 6 oz. Because they are fraternal I wouldn't know if A stop living unless I was scanned. He recommended steroid shots as soon as 24w hit. His goal for me was to reach 28 weeks.
So, between Tues. and today I found out A also may have club feet or is just really trying to use the little space he has and has his feet and legs clenched. Yesterday they did find a pocket of fluid for A, although it was less than 2 cm. The membrane was also located. I've had two steroid shots.Yesterday's dr said I may still go into labor if A goes into distress or A may pass along a toxic infection to B if A's sac breaks. 
I deeply apologize for this full on long description but I am sooo stressed out now. I am on bed rest til I deliver, I can't let myself into the baby room which has stuff just thrown around that we've gathered. My shower and stuff is in the air, even though its May 19 and twin invites went out. I am depressed, as is OH. We have told our parents that A's just a bit small and so I am to rest and see what happens. We don't want to stress them out since we have no concrete things to say. I feel so lost. I'm worried that my babies will not be healthy though I pray several times each day that A turns around. I don't want to do an amnio and risk anything. I wouldn't change anything anyway, but would like to be prepared if something was wrong like that. I worry that with low fluid he may develop CP anyway if he does make it. Thank you for reading and listening to my vent and issues.
If anyone has ever been through anything like this, please share your story.


----------



## AC1987

:hugs: aww how scary! I don't really have any advice to give, except that I've been told twice at my ultrasounds that my baby might have downs.


----------



## calypso

Labmommy, I don't have first hand experience, but my sister had something very very similar.

Her twins were growing the same until sometime around the 16 week mark. Baby B (on top) was growing much faster than Baby A (on bottom), they were stacked basically. They kept an eye on her babies very closely, at about 23 weeks she had PTL scares and had a monitor at home for contractions and a direct pump into her leg for anti labor meds. At some point they stopped checking Baby A, so sister bought a heartbeat monitor, we would check her hb, talk to her, pray. At 24 or so weeks they asked if she wanted to deliver so B had a good chance. She said NO WAY. Went on bedrest. At 30 weeks labor couldn't be stopped. She delivered Baby A weighing 1lb14oz and Baby B weighing 4lb3oz. Both doing well. Baby A was breathing on her own! They stayed one month (B) and two months (A) in the NICU and are thriving, healthy, beautiful 3 year olds now. They still have a big size difference, but they are perfect.

I am so sorry you are going through all this stress. I will send all the prayers I can for you and your boys. Some stories do have a happy ending.


----------



## andella95

Oh Honey! I am so sorry that you are going through this. 

Sending love, thoughts, & prayers. 

:hug:


----------



## mrssunshine78

oh no hun :hugs: 

i too am going through something similar, my twins are from IVF, at our 20 week scan twin 2 looked like she had low fluid so i was referred to a specilaist centre, they have said that twin 2 has polycystic kidneys, her heart is abnormal and they have told us to expect her to only survive for hours or days after birth :cry: 

i too am feeling so low, and can't face doing anything baby related, some days i can look at baby things, but we haven't bought a single thing. Its completely breaking our hearts, i can't enjoy my pregnancy at all, and am so terrified that something is going to happen to twin 1, i am constantly worried that she isn't moving enough or she isn't growing, its an absolutely horrific situation, we weren't prepared for anything like this at all. We naively thought because we'd had so many problems ttc that we'd get away with having two healthy babies.

i can understand you not wanting to do anything to risk your pregnancy, thats how i feel too.


if you want to chat to me or anything just PM me, or i have a journal.


----------



## labmommy

Thank you girls for your support. It's so hard to find the line of where I should be optimistic at least for Baby B's sake but careful and prepared with Baby A. We had them blessed by the pastor yesterday after mass. I know from this point on it's not in my hands as long as I do all I can do but I still have a hard time with it. Please keep praying! :) :hugs:


----------



## wantagirlnow

I hope everything turns out good hun, I know exactly what you mean by pregnancy enjoyment gone...I've been worried sick n on google everyday since my anomaly scan because baby had nuchal fold of 6.1mm...Just can't relax. Good luck with everything xxxx


----------



## labmommy

calypso said:


> Labmommy, I don't have first hand experience, but my sister had something very very similar.
> 
> Her twins were growing the same until sometime around the 16 week mark. Baby B (on top) was growing much faster than Baby A (on bottom), they were stacked basically. They kept an eye on her babies very closely, at about 23 weeks she had PTL scares and had a monitor at home for contractions and a direct pump into her leg for anti labor meds. At some point they stopped checking Baby A, so sister bought a heartbeat monitor, we would check her hb, talk to her, pray. At 24 or so weeks they asked if she wanted to deliver so B had a good chance. She said NO WAY. Went on bedrest. At 30 weeks labor couldn't be stopped. She delivered Baby A weighing 1lb14oz and Baby B weighing 4lb3oz. Both doing well. Baby A was breathing on her own! They stayed one month (B) and two months (A) in the NICU and are thriving, healthy, beautiful 3 year olds now. They still have a big size difference, but they are perfect.
> 
> I am so sorry you are going through all this stress. I will send all the prayers I can for you and your boys. Some stories do have a happy ending.

Thank you Calypso! I enjoy hearing miracle stories :) I'm praying for one too!


----------



## mrsmccosley

I am currently 19 weeks and 6 days with twin boys and at my 16 week ultrasound I was told that Baby A stomach does not "look right". At our 19 week ultrasound I was put on bed rest due to having to much amniotic fluid in Baby A sac fearing premature labor. We were told that Baby B looks prefect but Baby A stomach isnt "filling" and they believe there is something wrong with his esophagus or possibly something wrong with his chromosomes. I understand where your coming from and if you need someone to vent to, I am here!


----------



## powerxpuff

I'm so sorry to read about this, labmommy! Hang in there! We are all here for you.


----------



## labmommy

I just got a call from my ob- he wants to stay in the loop even though my care's been moved. My labs from last week show negative for Cystic Fibrosis, all 32 or something types. He said there are no infections on the blood panel that would offer us any explanation right now on anything. He does want to stay in the loop though, saying I am a very interesting case. :shrug: 
I made a list of all things Dr's have said about baby A and have crossed two off the list so far, membrane (found) and cystic fibrosis. I hope to keep crossing more off. The ups and downs though are tremendous. I've been feeling tons of kicks since this am where A should be and I haven't felt anything in a while...though I haven't felt B now much. The hand doppler shows two strong hbs so I'm hoping he's just moving around and kicking that stupid amniotic band off. We shall see tomorrow. Or B moved around. He is my kickboxer usually. :wacko:


----------



## labmommy

mrsmccosley said:


> I am currently 19 weeks and 6 days with twin boys and at my 16 week ultrasound I was told that Baby A stomach does not "look right". At our 19 week ultrasound I was put on bed rest due to having to much amniotic fluid in Baby A sac fearing premature labor. We were told that Baby B looks prefect but Baby A stomach isnt "filling" and they believe there is something wrong with his esophagus or possibly something wrong with his chromosomes. I understand where your coming from and if you need someone to vent to, I am here!

Ugh! I'm so sorry! When do you go back? How far along areyou now? Are they identical or fraternal?


----------



## mrssunshine78

its good that you've got two things ticked off your list, i hope you can tick everything off, and that baby a is fine. Good luck today, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

mrsmccosley said:


> I am currently 19 weeks and 6 days with twin boys and at my 16 week ultrasound I was told that Baby A stomach does not "look right". At our 19 week ultrasound I was put on bed rest due to having to much amniotic fluid in Baby A sac fearing premature labor. We were told that Baby B looks prefect but Baby A stomach isnt "filling" and they believe there is something wrong with his esophagus or possibly something wrong with his chromosomes. I understand where your coming from and if you need someone to vent to, I am here!


so sorry that you are going through this torment too, it truly is the hardest thing ever, big :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Update:
What another crazy week. On Tuesday the third MFM dr from the practice let us know she doesn't see two placentas and so we may have identicals facing twin to twin trasfusion syndrome. Or there may have been a fusion of the placentas and twin a has the smaller one. She called the cincinnati childrens hospital and got us in to have special studies done to locate placentas and if they are identical, possibly have us do a vessel oblation surgery. We still had to see the heart specialist Wednesday just in case there was an aorta issue. We went theere found out there is nothing concerning about the heart, just a funky shape aortic arch. Dr called us that Cincinnati wants us at 830am Thursday so we packd out bags and drove seven hours to ohio. The MRI images were the most convincing of two placentas image I've ever seen. Sonography showed two ounce weight gain for twin a since last weeks scan. I had a small shout yay in my head. There is a hemorrhage on my placenta previa (twin a's) and so the specialist says its a case of IUGR due to placenta insufficiency. There are NO anatomical or developmental defects to be found on a right now. He does have a bit of smaller bloodflow at cord in placenta but its just fine where it enters his tummy. He said it does make me higher risk for preterm labor and a chance a doesn't make it but there is nothing he sees now that points to either of those in the next two wks.complete bedrest and 2200 calories daily for me. Grow baby grow!


----------



## calypso

Oh thank God!!!! It sounds really promising! I've been praying and checking on your journal. Grow twinnies, grow!!

Rest up (even though I know bedrest is hard) and eat, and enjoy those babies in your tummy :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats great news labmommy, if its just IUGR then they should just be able to induce you earlier wont they? Such good news that there's no anatomical defects :thumbup: Hope things keep going positively for you. I'm sure bedrest will be boring, but anything is worth it for your healthy babies


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm so glad the news they've been able to give you is so positive. I'm sending all my good thoughts for both your little ones -- hope the rest of your pregnancy is long and boring, with two beautiful, healthy boys at the end of it.


----------



## mrsmccosley

I went back on friday and right of the bat the lady doing the ultrasound told me and my husband that she was still learning the computer and was fairly new to doing high risk twins, however she has been doing singletons for years in another state. This was not the best thing to tell an already freaking out, worried mother to be! (even though I am sure she knows what to look for) but she seemed amazed to see his stomach at all and said she sees nothing wrong with him, even though there is still to much amniotic fluid. My OB then reviewed everything and said everything looks like it drastically changed, but they still want to keep a close eye just because there is still to much amniotic fluid. I was relieved to hear this news but worried because I do not feel it was a good ultrasound. I go back again this Friday so hopefully I get a better ultrasound with more promising results. but they are not sure if they are fraternal or identical but think they are fraternal. I am praying for you and hopefully everything will turn around for you to!


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's great news :thumbup:

I find it so annoying that they let people loose on ladies pregnant with twins when they don't have enough experience, as if being pregnant isn't stressful enough!

Its good they're keeping an eye on you, hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will go well and be uneventful!


----------



## labmommy

Ugh! The changes make me sick! And really...never scanned twins? I'm so sorry mrsmcclosey that you had to go through that. I've been told it before too. I really hope she did great getting pics though, especially if your ob agreed! A bit of breathing room for us mommas to be is nice to get! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Woke up with my knees swollen and achey this morning. It hurt to walk. Thankfully already had dr appt for doppler set. They tested urine but no protein or sugar...bp was 112, she felt for clots but nothing. So its vein issues, blood is not flowing right and I am to wear these compression knee highs 24/7 and do calf exercises in bed. If this doesn't work they'll move me to heparin.
I started baby aspirin daily last week. The dopplers were great on both babies for the second appt in a row. (Woohoo!) Hb were in 150s and 140s, bladders were full...and...ready...ready...baby A's dvp went up to 2.7! Almost 2.8! That is huge in comparison to what we've seen. The dr said to keep doing what I'm doing because something is working. Goal is still 28 wks and each day after is a gift. 
Measurements to be done next week. :thumbup:


----------



## calypso

Good Job momma and babies!!!

I was on bedrest for months. Leg pain is bad! Can you have your husband rub them? I had compression stockings as well but took them off to sleep. Keep baking!


----------



## hopingfor4

I just wanted to chime in and say I had Amniotic band syndrome with ds.... which is what you seem to be describing on your smaller twin. Luckily the bands caused no damage and he was born perfect. Praying your twins arrive safe and healthy!


----------



## FTMommie81

I'm sorry your going through this situation. I have something similar but, I'm having one baby only. At my 20 wk u/s I was told i have low fluid, afterwards I was referred to a specialist. The specialist told me the baby's kidneys are not developing, the physician couldn't see the other organs from the heart but, he said the baby had no circulation. I was able to see the 4 chambers w/ the mitral valve on the 2nd screen and it looked normal in size. I'm glad at least i know that for sure b/c i'm in the medical field. The physician also told me baby has a hole in it's heart. The dr told me your baby will not survive even if you carry the baby to full term. The physician stated, that i should have the trisomy test to check if there are any problems. This physician scared the s???? out of me. During the wk, my OBG called and informed me, that baby has a cyst on its kidneys and that is why I have low fluid and kidneys were not developing. He stated, if trisomy test results come back postive with 13 or 18 my baby cannot survive. So, now i'm just waiting for my test results. My OB also, told me that there is nothing we can do about the fluid. Only if a miracle happens then my baby can survive. This is my 2nd pregnancy and I don't want to lose this baby. First pregnancy was 3 yrs ago and i had a miscarriage.


----------



## _Vicky_

Sending lots and lots of healthy twin vibes to you xxxxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

FTMommie81 said:


> I'm sorry your going through this situation. I have something similar but, I'm having one baby only. At my 20 wk u/s I was told i have low fluid, afterwards I was referred to a specialist. The specialist told me the baby's kidneys are not developing, the physician couldn't see the other organs from the heart but, he said the baby had no circulation. I was able to see the 4 chambers w/ the mitral valve on the 2nd screen and it looked normal in size. I'm glad at least i know that for sure b/c i'm in the medical field. The physician also told me baby has a hole in it's heart. The dr told me your baby will not survive even if you carry the baby to full term. The physician stated, that i should have the trisomy test to check if there are any problems. This physician scared the s???? out of me. During the wk, my OBG called and informed me, that baby has a cyst on its kidneys and that is why I have low fluid and kidneys were not developing. He stated, if trisomy test results come back postive with 13 or 18 my baby cannot survive. So, now i'm just waiting for my test results. My OB also, told me that there is nothing we can do about the fluid. Only if a miracle happens then my baby can survive. This is my 2nd pregnancy and I don't want to lose this baby. First pregnancy was 3 yrs ago and i had a miscarriage.

So sorry you're going through this :hugs::hugs: this is a very similar situation I'm going through with one of my babies, she has cysts on both kidneys and a problem with her heart, I had a scan the other day and she has very very little fluid around her now. We've pretty much been told there's probably going to be nothing they can do once she's born :cry::cry: they think she'll have really small lungs and won't be able to breath. It's so so difficult I really can't enjoy my pregnancy. Just want to send you big :hugs::hugs: and hope you get your miracle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Oh FTMommie I'm so sorry...I wish we could all meet in the real world since it's so difficult to have anyone around us truly understand these situations. It may not be proven but who can blame me for trying to raise my afi with my own research. I don't know what you're up for but coconut water, lots of regular water, and soaking in a bath daily (up to neck) are all things I've read that can work. I'm doing it all. When is your next scan? Have you heard about the trisomy results yet? Any bed rest? Take it easy. You will be in my prayers along with MrsSunshine.


----------



## FTMommie81

I'm sorry your also going through this. One of my friends told me, just to drink more liquids, relax and eat healthy. try not to worry, but i know its hard. i'm getting advice from this friend that actually went through something similar.but she only had low fluid. keep in touch w/me. i let you know what other advice i get from my friend.


----------



## FTMommie81

i've been drinking lots of liquids. i should be getting my test results this wk. After i get my test results, my dr stated we will go from there.


----------



## labmommy

calypso said:


> Good Job momma and babies!!!
> 
> I was on bedrest for months. Leg pain is bad! Can you have your husband rub them? I had compression stockings as well but took them off to sleep. Keep baking!

Its so strange...its only around my knees? I took them off for three hours yesterday and the aches came back :( did you elevate your feet to sleep while they were off?


----------



## calypso

labmommy said:


> calypso said:
> 
> 
> Good Job momma and babies!!!
> 
> I was on bedrest for months. Leg pain is bad! Can you have your husband rub them? I had compression stockings as well but took them off to sleep. Keep baking!
> 
> Its so strange...its only around my knees? I took them off for three hours yesterday and the aches came back :( did you elevate your feet to sleep while they were off?Click to expand...

I kept my legs elevated most of the day/night, not much, but my legs (well my whole body!) was always in pain. I couldn't move my legs around though, but have you asked about leg exercises?


----------



## mrssunshine78

FTMommie81 said:


> i've been drinking lots of liquids. i should be getting my test results this wk. After i get my test results, my dr stated we will go from there.

Hope you get your results soon and that you get something positive from them. This is truly the hardest thing we've ever been through. Big :hugs:


----------



## FTMommie81

labmommy said:


> Oh FTMommie I'm so sorry...I wish we could all meet in the real world since it's so difficult to have anyone around us truly understand these situations. It may not be proven but who can blame me for trying to raise my afi with my own research. I don't know what you're up for but coconut water, lots of regular water, and soaking in a bath daily (up to neck) are all things I've read that can work. I'm doing it all. When is your next scan? Have you heard about the trisomy results yet? Any bed rest? Take it easy. You will be in my prayers along with MrsSunshine.

Well, my trisomy test results came out normal. My 4wk appt with my OBG is on Saturday and we will go from there. I have been schedule for 2nd u/s on monday but, i'll see what my dr tells me on my appt on sat. And, bed rest yes...I put myself on bedrest and I limit my activity. Thank god my husband helps me alot.


----------



## mrssunshine78

its good that the trisomy results are normal, hoping you get some more good news when you see your dr on saturday and at your scan on monday. big :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Yes! I love when it when someting gets to be crossed off the list like test results. Excellent news. Fingers crossed for Saturday. 
I have 'calf exercises' to do in bed. They are meant to make my muscles think I'm walking and move the blood around. On Tuesday I had a growth scan. A weighs 1lb 1oz, B is 2lb 5oz. Although the dopplers and flow looked great, and A moved to abeing face down so the cord is no longer wrapped around his neck...I am disappointed at the increased size discordance. It is now like 56%. B I guess really even isn't that big, only in 24 percentile but I'm tiny too. On the upside I made it to my goal of 28 wks. The dr said its inevitable that at some point A will start to show signs of struggle through the doppler. I have brown spotting, which is that hemmorrhage from the top of the placenta finally coming down. Is it possible that the exit of this old blood could improve the functioning of the placenta?
Tomorrow would have been our baby shower.


----------



## mrssunshine78

great news making it to 28 weeks :thumbup: you never know the old blood flowing away could mean that its easier for blood flow, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Has twin A grown much? its good that his cord is no longer round his neck. Its so hard isn't it? you just want to be able to do something for them. Big :hugs: hang in there


----------



## FTMommie81

labmommy said:


> Yes! I love when it when someting gets to be crossed off the list like test results. Excellent news. Fingers crossed for Saturday.
> I have 'calf exercises' to do in bed. They are meant to make my muscles think I'm walking and move the blood around. On Tuesday I had a growth scan. A weighs 1lb 1oz, B is 2lb 5oz. Although the dopplers and flow looked great, and A moved to abeing face down so the cord is no longer wrapped around his neck...I am disappointed at the increased size discordance. It is now like 56%. B I guess really even isn't that big, only in 24 percentile but I'm tiny too. On the upside I made it to my goal of 28 wks. The dr said its inevitable that at some point A will start to show signs of struggle through the doppler. I have brown spotting, which is that hemmorrhage from the top of the placenta finally coming down. Is it possible that the exit of this old blood could improve the functioning of the placenta?
> Tomorrow would have been our baby shower.

Thanks. Hoping everything is ok. And, it was only dr's mistake. I will be praying for you as well. Great news on making it to 28wks, i think we can all make it full term. The most important thing is to be positive. I know it's hard but, we have to trained our minds. And rest, rest, rest... And, like my mom says, make sure you eat. I'm really glad the cord in no longer wrapped around his neck. Maybe, it is possible that it could improve the functioning of the placenta. I think those 'calf exercises would actually help for circulation. take care.


----------



## FTMommie81

and i forgot to mention, ladies. The test that i actually had was the Maternit21 plus. It's a new test performed by Sequenom. Have you heard of it before?


----------



## mrssunshine78

FTMommie81 said:


> and i forgot to mention, ladies. The test that i actually had was the Maternit21 plus. It's a new test performed by Sequenom. Have you heard of it before?

i've never heard of this test, but maybe its not available in the uk?

hope your appointment goes well today :hugs:


----------



## FTMommie81

I hope you girls are doing ok. Just writing to say it was nice talking with you. I ended up in labor and delivery on may 29 and had a baby boy. My little angel was born sleeping. I was able to hold and kiss my baby before we had to let go. He was 14 inches long already at 24 wks, and he was chubby already. He was so cute. My husband and I decided to cremate our baby and finally this situation is over. We have our little angel at hm with us. We still have to decide where we want to buried him, but we will take our time to make it special. I think I'm doing a little better but, once in a while I still cry. It's been 2 wks and I miss my baby. I wish something could be done. But, there was nothing that we were able to do. I know he is in a better place now. My husband and I have our little angel in our hearts. Our sadness will remain but, hopefully next year we are blessed with a baby. god bless you and your families.


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm so sorry, that's really sad news. Hoping you get your forever baby next year. Your little boy will always be with you in your hearts. Sending you lots of hugs


----------

